# Don't you just love David Letterman - Upcoming special on the way



## Cookie (May 2, 2015)

Did you ever watch Letterman?  A retrospective special is coming up and might be worth catching.


----------



## AprilT (May 2, 2015)

I was in the early days, think I stopped being a regular viewer when he changed times slots and moved over to cbs or something like that.  Boy, that was eons ago.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 2, 2015)

I just got burned out on Letterman some time ago.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 2, 2015)

I think Letterman got burned out a long time ago, too.


----------



## applecruncher (May 2, 2015)

Used to watch him but not much in recent past. Agree he burned out. Can't say I ever loved him.


----------



## oldman (May 3, 2015)

I think this is more of Hollywood type narcissistic behavior. I never saw a show honoring the best plumbers or the best doctors, yet on TV we can watch all kinds of awards for entertainers. I decided a long time ago not to watch these egotistical people that think they are so much more important and should be paid millions of dollars more than other occupations that are really necessary and needed. Oprah is a billionaire three times over. How many heart surgeons do you know that can say this? 

I remember watching a show on TV a long time ago, I think it was "E" and they made the statement that someone had interviewed Nicholson and they asked him why he does not sign autographs when asked. His reply was, "The only thing that I owe my audience is a good performance." I love Nicholson, but I ask you, isn't that really being a bit self-involved?


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2015)

He may not be everyone's cup of tea in the USA, and we don't get his shows here .at least not on the mainstream channels so I can't speak for the entertainment value of his shows having only seen a couple,  let me  tell you a little personal  story about David Letterman the man. .

About 20 years ago he brought his show to London to the BBC..at the time his show was floundering a little in the USA and he was hoping to revive it's popularity in the USA by interviewing well known British celebrities at the London studios ..and hoping I presume to gain a new audience who'd otherwise never heard of him.

First I have to tell you that regardless of how famous or how nice most celebrities/film stars or musicians might seem, they are narcissistic, and the only important people in their lives are them and their  personal entourage  . regardless of the fact that whoever is responsible for making them look good,sound good , show them at their best with excellent camera angles, and great direction and production, they tend still to be all full of their own self importance and completely unaware that there are dozens and dozens  people who are working their backsides off to earn these celebrities their riches. 

I could count on one hand the celebrities who actually thank the production crew after a show. 

Mr Letterman is not one of those people, not only did that man thanks everyone on the crew personally but he sent my husband who was a  Senior member of the production crew  a personal letter of thanks..we still have that letter which was sent from his office in New York . A genuinely nice man to work with as well as being grateful to those who work the longest and hardest to ensure that he looks and sounds as good as possible on screen . a rare man in show business indeed!! 

.


----------



## Davey Jones (May 3, 2015)

I go to bed at exactly 10-10:30 pm so Ive never hardly ever watch any of those late shows.

Did I miss anything? I do remember seeing Johnny Carson wear a sheiks hat trying to remember something.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 3, 2015)

oldman said:


> I think this is more of Hollywood type narcissistic behavior. I never saw a show honoring the best plumbers or the best doctors, yet on TV we can watch all kinds of awards for entertainers. I decided a long time ago not to watch these egotistical people that think they are so much more important and should be paid millions of dollars more than other occupations that are really necessary and needed. Oprah is a billionaire three times over. How many heart surgeons do you know that can say this?
> 
> 
> 
> I remember watching a show on TV a long time ago, I think it was "E" and they made the statement that someone had interviewed Nicholson and they asked him why he does not sign autographs when asked. His reply was, "The only thing that I owe my audience is a good performance." I love Nicholson, but I ask you, isn't that really being a bit self-involved?



I agree but professional athletes (many of whom can't ever read) make million per year too and I resent them even more.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 3, 2015)

How nice, Holly!  Nice to know not all are the same.


----------



## Cookie (May 3, 2015)

Holly, thanks for your very positive comments about Dave. It must have been fun for your husband to work with him. I have watched his show on and off for as long as he's been on the air and my opinion of him as a person and as an entertainer is very high. The guy has integrity, which is a saying a lot. I love his irreverent and off the wall humor and can relate to him as a person. Entertainers aren't all full of themselves, and I consider the industry a viable and valuable aspect of life all over the world.  Its very important and healthy to laugh once in a while, we can agree on that, but not everyone finds the same things funny. I'll never forget his jump up onto a velcroed wall in his velcro suit, way back in the 80s. What a scream. He's retiring around May 20th, and I'd say he certainly deserves the recognition of the retrospective special and I'll try to catch it, if I can.


----------



## Glinda (May 3, 2015)

Unfortunately, he reminds me strongly of someone from my past whom I'd prefer to forget so I'm not the biggest Letterman fan.  That's not really fair to him but I suspect he'll get over it.


----------



## Cookie (May 3, 2015)

Well, this is very revealing. To me Letterman has become a kind of barometer to measure where people are at.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 3, 2015)

There will never be anyone who can capture an audience like my hero JOHNNY CARSON (RIP).


----------



## Cookie (May 3, 2015)

Of course, Johnny was the greatest   .... gone but not forgotten.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 3, 2015)

That is good to know about Letterman, Holly.  I didn't mean to say anything against him personally, I literally meant he looks and acts very tired 
and burned out every time I tune in.   Maybe it's just age catching up with him.  Happens to even stars I guess.


----------



## Cookie (May 3, 2015)

Nancy, Dave is our age.  We're not exactly spring chickens either... cluckety cluck. he's retiring in a few weeks.


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> That is good to know about Letterman, Holly.  I didn't mean to say anything against him personally, I literally meant he looks and acts very tired
> and burned out every time I tune in.   Maybe it's just age catching up with him.  Happens to even stars I guess.



Oh no Nancy I wasn't admonishing you in any way, just giving you a different perspective on the personality of the man compared to his TV persona.. 

Incidentally in my Post I said that the thank you letter he sent to my husband came from his new York office, which on re-reading inferred that it was a standard thank you letter from his team, when in fact I meant he wrote the letter himself addressed personally to my o/h and signed by  DL himself after he'd returned to the US.

Yes you're so right so many celebrities do continue long past their sell by date and eventually the public get weary of them, most tho' continue on longer than they should, until often the viewing public are almost demanding they are taken off and replaced by someone or something fresh and new . I can think of a few British celebrities who should have retired long ago but their huge Egos' just won't allow them to believe they are past their sell by date !


----------

